# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  The Sexiest Character ever

## barneysulk

Just a bit of fun, I need cheering up after reading all the "how does Katy top herself" posts, name your sexiest ever character, male or female.

My fave female has to be Blanche, no only joking, Maria. The sexiest kennel maid to ever grace a tv screen. She could tug on my lead any day of the week (and omnibus editions) and I would always obey her every command, sit, roll over, beg (sorry, this has just turned into an S & M messageboard post!). But seriously, I'm not interested in Candice or Sarah Loo, the other so-called corrie honeyz. They don't do it for me, not like that tiger tonsilled tonsorialist (hairdresser to you dear)

Who's your most fanciable M or F, does Tyrone get you all hot and bothered, do you want to mother Ashley (I said Ashley) or does the flame haired temptress Rita Sullivan make you want to nip down the Kabin for a fun size mars bar? Or are you just plain weird and fancy Roy?

----------


## soap addict queen

The smooth talking Irish man Ciaran is the one that keeps me tuned in, what will I do when he leaves.

----------


## melmarshall858

jason is fit i used to like nick when he was first played by adam rickett with his topless scenes and floppy hair didnt think much of him when he returned though.
steve and andy used to be alright too but that was years ago dont think much of him now

----------


## RealityGap

Well it was a while ago but Des!! (Sad I know) He was really cute

----------


## Penguin8191

got 2 be warren! mmm i could eat him up lol! i also lie jason and ciaren(so sad he's leavin!) oh and nick! 2 many 2 choose fi!

----------


## Penguin8191

i ment to say like not lie soz!

----------


## tammyy2j

Mark Baldwin or Nick Tilsey

----------


## soapaddict

Jamie Baldwin - He is gorgeous

----------


## Debs

i like sean he is the best not in a fancy type of way just in a way that i could be really good mates with him and have a real larf!! best woman on the street has got to be shelley. someone i could just sit and stare at all day is jason!!! mmmmm!!

----------


## Siobhan

Corrie doesn't really have many yum characters... female wise yes.. Sarah lou but men.. nah... I use to like Des Barnes but he is well gone now

----------


## Roslyn

oh my god warren is so fit but he has been sacked aint he?

----------


## barneysulk

Having started this thread it appears that most posters are women and the top hunk appears to be Ciaran. I am so disappointed in the taste of you girls, what about hunky badboy Terry Duckworth? Maybe you lot are too young to remember him. At the risk of showing my age one top babe that I remember from my youth is Suzie Birchall, last seen in Emerdale Farm in 1983, anyone remember that saucy little minx? And anyone remember Brian Tilsley, nicks original dad?

----------


## Roslyn

des was fit! but warren and jason are my cup of tea

----------


## Siobhan

> Having started this thread it appears that most posters are women and the top hunk appears to be Ciaran. I am so disappointed in the taste of you girls, what about hunky badboy Terry Duckworth? Maybe you lot are too young to remember him. At the risk of showing my age one top babe that I remember from my youth is Suzie Birchall, last seen in Emerdale Farm in 1983, anyone remember that saucy little minx? And anyone remember Brian Tilsley, nicks original dad?


I remember all of them.. Never fancied Terry and Brian had the dodgy perm.. mind you it was the 80's...

----------


## stacyefc

mine has to be jason he is fit.

i can't even remember who i used to fancy.

oh and danny baldwin he's quite nice for an older fella

----------


## Jemma

Jason

----------


## Lisa321

Great Intro Barney! Um, Ciaran's personatily is fab, and so are his looks. And Danny Baldwin is nice looking as well as Warren and Jamie. Must run in the family.
xXx 
*L**isa*
xXx

----------


## Johnny Allen

Danny Baldwin is quite good looking
Jamie Baldwin=yuck, he needs a good haircut
Mike's son Mark Baldwin was well fit, now I can watch Paul Fox on The Royal

----------


## Mr_Cellophane

Working backwards
Maria
Fiona Middleton
Jenny Bradley

----------


## barneysulk

> Working backwards
> Maria
> Fiona Middleton
> Jenny Bradley


Mr cellophane I salute you. The sultry fiona and the flame haired temptress Jenny Bradley, surely Corries answer to Halle Berry and Nicole Kidman. You have excellent taste young man.

----------


## Mr_Cellophane

> young man.


Unfortunately not.

----------


## chance

i can honestly say i have never fancied anyone in the street but if i did have to pick someone it would be danny although hes a bit old for me!
i can see what men might see in maria and candice but not sarah lou,shes pretty but she looks like a kid.

----------


## Choc888

adam barlow definitely

----------


## Bad Wolf

it has to be ceiran, i  wasn't keen on boyzone, i was allways a take that girl, but he is lovely in corrie!

----------


## Choc888

he is nice but the new adam is very very sexy

----------


## chec2k

Candice, shes very delicatble.

----------


## Choc888

she can be a bit of a poser at times though wanting to better herself more than she is able to.

----------


## Siobhan

> she can be a bit of a poser at times though wanting to better herself more than she is able to.


Candice would remind me of a younger modern day Raquel (curly's wife, now living in france) she always tried to better herself and ended up looking stupid  :Rotfl:

----------


## barneysulk

> Candice would remind me of a younger modern day Raquel (curly's wife, now living in france) she always tried to better herself and ended up looking stupid


That's right, that early Raquel story line had her going out with a non-league footballer called Wayne (not that one!), it was pre Posh and Becks so it never went anywhere, he was crap and everyone used to tell her so. Anyway, the whole Candice/Danny poor mans Posh and Becks sucks the big one, even more than the real life soap opera of the originals.

----------


## Choc888

it is brill

----------


## laynestaley

katy harris has to be the most fittest person ever.

----------


## xCharliex

Hmm id have 2 say Danny and Jamie Balwdwin, the male totty has definately got better, Charlies rather nice 2 in an odd way considering his such a horrible person.

Female wise id say Candice and Violet oh and of course the brilliant Frankie. Also Angela Griffin who used 2 be in it and Tina Hobley

----------


## barneysulk

I was watching last night and a chill ran through my bones when I saw the gorgeous Violet serving behind the bar at the Rovers. The more I see of her the more she grows on me, I just can't explain it. I need her in my life! Does she affect other red blooded males the way she does me or am I just plain strange?

----------


## laynestaley

voilet is attractive...yes. but nothing compared to my katy   :Big Grin:

----------


## barneysulk

I'm not knocking Katy, she is a lovely girl and Mr "C" I respect your taste in totty. Respect is due.

----------


## Choc888

interesting views

----------


## samstro

I THINK jamie jason and des are sooooooooooooooooooooo hot and sexy

----------


## samstro

[B][I][U]I love jamie soooooooooooo much

----------


## kazzie

Currently it has to be Nathan or Ciaran

From the past either, Des or Chris who worked in the garage and think Sally had a fling with him.


Yes i remeber Suzie

----------

